# Dwarf Lily (Nymphaea Rubra)



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

After 7 days..bulb to this


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Neat! Good job


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Is that any different then a red tiger lotus (Nymphaea zenkeri) ? But anyway awesome job on the new plant.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I know they are different, and that's about it - lol.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Islandgaliam said:


> I know they are different, and that's about it - lol.


I did a little bit of research (yay smart phone). The only difference is color. They are pretty much the same lol. I asked because I have a red tiger lotus being shipped to me. I need one for a midground plant. I need to trim the long leaves to keep it bushy and low.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks, good to know. I have ordered 2 tiger lotus also. I have 2 empty 2.5 gallon tanks I thought I would use for overflow plants and nerites.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

13 Days later


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks good! I have both and the Dwarf Water Lily has a more rounded leaf while the Tiger Lily has a more arrowhead shaped leaf.

If you keep them trimmed to the height you want eventually they stop trying to reach the surface.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I just planted tiger lotus in my Evolve 8. I just love the looks of both of them


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I've seen a few photos of these. I want one!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow, great job


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I so excited that something is growing after 2 weeks, and not melting or falling apart - lol


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Day 21

I didn't realize this would get such big leaves


----------

